# Fitness Test: All questions answered



## humint (29 Oct 2002)

Ok, here‘s the skinny on the fitness test. As we all know, you need to do 19 push-ups, 19 sit-ups (in a minute) and complete a grip-test and cardio step-test. 

For the push-ups and sit-ups, 19 is the minimum. From my experience, they would like to see you do close to 30. The instructors are strict. I did about 35 but only 23 counted. Its annoying, but that‘s the way they do things. Make sure you practice going down as far as you can so that your nose is about 2" from the floor. Someone suggested doing push-ups over a small set of books -- I think this is a great idea. 

Sit-ups are the old fashioned hands behind your head and touch your knees thing. 

The grip-test is easy. You hold a small hand-squeeze unit, hold it at shoulder height, drop it down to your side and squeeze while you are doing this. You do this twice on each hand, your best two scores are added. To improve squeeze strength, may be try chin-ups and curls, etc.

The step-test is easy, bascially measuring heart rate and stress level and recovery time. You step up a small set of stairs to a beat, nothing too hard. Depending on your age, you will start at phase 4 or 5. You will be testing up to either stage 6 or 7, depending on your fitness level. 

To get into shape, I suggest doing some jogging and even walking up steps in a building. If you don‘t have access to a large set of steps, try doing walks and sprints up a hill. Definitely gradually increase the impact/difficulty level of your workouts. The step-test is done in 3 minute increments, so try to mimic that as best as possible.


----------



## MP 811 (30 Oct 2002)

Yep.......i agree, the fitness test instructors can be a tad bit on the anal side when marking how many pushups you do.  I remember that at my last Express test, they made me do one pushup to "mark" the proper angle of my elbow.  From that point on, you had to match that mark everytime or it didnt count.  As for the step test, I only had to do that at the recruiting centre.  From that point on, it was the shuttle run, a timed 20 metre course....back and forth.  Shoot for at least 7.5 and your doing better than most.


----------



## ninty9 (30 Oct 2002)

Just one question:

You talk about teh angle of your elbow when doing push-ups.  Does this mean that your elbow must be at a 90 degree angle when you are lying flat on the ground?  In order to do that, your arms must be pretty far apart.  I always did pushups with my hands at about shoulder width.  What is the proper way?

Thanks.


----------



## onecat (30 Oct 2002)

MP811.

I have a question for you.  What is 7.5?  How fast is that, seeing as I haven‘t done the run and would like as much info as possible.

"it was the shuttle run, a timed 20 metre course....back and forth. Shoot for at least 7.5 and your doing better than most"


----------



## MP 811 (31 Oct 2002)

Hey guys, the shuttle run is a time 20 metre run back and forth.  It starts off at 0 and progress every 30 seconds (dont quote me on that one)  The beginning is a nice little walk and progresses to a jog which progresses to an all out sprint.  By the time you reach 6, you have your cardio pumping pretty good.  They have lines marked on the floor.  If you should fail to reach the line before the "beep" they give you a warning, miss it a second time and they stop you.  As I said. 7.5 has you humming along pretty good and most types i‘ve done the shuttle run with have dropped out at 5.5 or 6.  However, I have seen guys make it to stage 11!!!!  I personally cant drive a freakin car that fast!!!

As for the pushups, the PSB staff watch the angle of your elbow when you go all the way down for one pushup.  That is your standard...period.  You either make it or you dont.  Obviously, everyone is designed different so my angle may be different from yours....and so on.  Just practice going all the way down so that your nose actually touches the floor.  But practice them slowly.  You‘ll build more strength and endurance that way because your learning to control your body weight.

Good Luck guys!


----------



## Army_Deej (12 Jun 2004)

when you do the push-ups do your arms have to be right beside your ribs, or can they come out infront of you?


----------



## Bert (12 Jun 2004)

DEEJ

The CF recruiting site has a pretty good page on the fitness evaluation.  Check out this link:

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx

For push-ups, doing push-ups frequently every day as MP811 and others have said works well.  
I personally like the bench press, the inclined bench press, the shoulder press, the deadlift,
and tricep curls/dips for improving the push-up reps and strength quickly as part of an overall 
fitness routine.

To start the push-up, lie down on your stomach and put your hands under your shoulders.
Push all the way up for a full extension, then move down close to the ground as you elbows
makes a 90 deg bend.  As you do the reps, keep looking to the horizontal or straight ahead
if you know what I mean.  The PSP staff doing the fitness test are looking for you to go all the
way up and all the way down (90 deg bend at the elbows or almost touching the floor and
looking forward).  If you don't go all the way down or fail to get a full extension, they may
not count the rep as valid.  Looking forward and keeping the back straight makes good form.

The push-ups as described puts alot of load on the triceps, with some dispersal on the shoulders
and chest.  A strong back helps to keep good form during the reps.  Train hard but train smart.
Don't hurt yourself as it could lead to a long recovery time or affect physical performance in
BMQ.

Good luck.


----------

